# First macro shots with the new lens (bearded dragon)



## dry3210 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got my first macro lens and got some shots of a bearded dragon.  Please let me know if theres anything I can do to improve the images.  Thanks


----------



## ocular (Sep 5, 2009)

The deph of field is horrible. This lizzard moves slowly right ? Well I'd put it on a black cloth and shine a light on it or put a lamp next to it and take your time. Try shooting at f11 or a higher number like f16.


----------



## 512 (Sep 5, 2009)

i quote ocular


----------



## Opher (Sep 5, 2009)

ocular said:


> The deph of field is horrible. This lizzard moves slowly right ?



Some of them dragons move fast!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Sep 5, 2009)

Give the above a try and repost. Lets see if we can get you where you should be. Try something that doesn't have a personality to worry about initially (something not living). If you are right handed shooting this picture and holding the critter with your left - that won't help you either. Both hands or a tripod. Good luck.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 5, 2009)

ocular said:


> The deph of field is horrible. This lizzard moves slowly right ? Well I'd put it on a black cloth and shine a light on it or put a lamp next to it and take your time. Try shooting at f11 or a higher number like f16.



Awesome.  What about these?  I think they are better just from going by what you said...any more info/comments?


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 5, 2009)

I like the later ones. More details. The last (2nd one) - NICE lighting :thumbup:


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 5, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> I like the later ones. More details. The last (2nd one) - NICE lighting :thumbup:



Thanks

Heres a few I got from outside today also.  I think they came out even better


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nothing on the outside ones?


----------



## TimmyJP (Sep 8, 2009)

The outside ones are much better, good depth of field, and lovely colours as well, especially on his beard! The grass makes an excellent background.

Good work,

Timmy


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 9, 2009)

The outside ones are the best of the series.  Nice lighting - shows the details of the skin.  the first outside image could use a reflector to help lighten the shadow under the lizard's chin


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 9, 2009)

> The deph of field is horrible


I wouldn't say it's horrible...it's just very narrow.  And when you use a narrow (thin, short, small etc) DOF,  you want to make sure that the parts that are in focus, are the parts that you want to be the subject/focal point of the image.


----------



## lovely_srivastava (Sep 24, 2009)

dry3210 said:


> Just got my first macro lens and got some shots of a bearded dragon.  Please let me know if theres anything I can do to improve the images.  Thanks



very nice shots 
thanks for showing the good images:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------

